# Grub installation

## gentoo_usr

Ich hab Grub installiert und konfiguriert. 

Grub.conf:

default 0

Timeout 5

title=Gentoo

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.19-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/sda3

fdisk /dev/sda:

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 7296 cylinders

fstab:

/dev/sda1     /boot  ext2  noauto,noatime 12

/dev/sda3     /       ext3  noatime   01

/dev/sda2    none   swap  sw      00

und der rest eben. 

Wenn ich jetzt neu Starte bekomm ich einen Fehler das kein Betriebssystem vorhanden ist ???

hab ich grub falsch installiert ??

----------

## Grizzly

Dir fehlt noch die initrd Zeile.

```
initrd /boot/initramfs-kernel-2.6.19-gentoo-r5
```

----------

## py-ro

gentoo_usr:

Kommt zufällig sowas

OPERATING SYSTEM NOT FOUND ?

Dann haste tatsächlich den Grub nicht richtig Installiert.

Kommt das Menü oder der Text, bzw ein Teil von Grub, liegt das Problem woanders.

Py

----------

## gentoo_usr

Ja 

da kommt die meldung

OPERATING SYSTEM NOT FOUND !!

hab aber die zeile mit initrd eingefügt. 

hab die installation aber nach dem handbuch gemacht !!!

----------

## py-ro

Wohin hast den Grub installiert?

```
setup (hd0)
```

Und hast du noch andere Festplatten in dem Rechner?

Py

----------

## gentoo_usr

nein hab nur ein HD in meinem Laptop

hab grub in /boot/grub installiert.

grub.conf liegt also in /boot/grub/grub.conf 

Auszug aus fstab

/dev/sda1             /boot

----------

## ScytheMan

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-2.6.20-gentoo-r7 root=/dev/hda3

ein vergleich mit meiner grub conf zeigt mir dass du /boot/ statt (hd0,0) dortstehen hast, hilft dir das evtl. weiter?

----------

## Grizzly

Wenn die Bootpartion auf sda1 liegt, solltest Du es auch eintragen.

Du hast dort nämlich sda3 eingetragen.

```
default 0

Timeout 5

title=Gentoo

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.19-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/sda1

initrd /boot/initramfs-kernel-2.6.19-gentoo-r5
```

So sollte Deine grub.conf aussehen.

----------

## py-ro

@Grizzly: Du liegst falsch root=/dev/sda3 ist richtig, sda1 wäre die Bootpartition, da wird der Kernel aber kein init finden   :Wink: 

Scytheman:

Du hast grub in den Bootsektor einer Partition installiert, aber anscheinend keinen gültigen MBR.

Wenn du Grub als haupt Bootmanager nutzen willst, dann

```
root (h0,0)

setup (hd0)

```

MfG

Py

----------

## c_m

 *Grizzly wrote:*   

> Wenn die Bootpartion auf sda1 liegt, solltest Du es auch eintragen.
> 
> Du hast dort nämlich sda3 eingetragen.
> 
> ```
> ...

 Sorry, aber das ist blödsinn.

1. Initrd wird nicht zwingend benötigt. nur wenn du das system entsprechend gebaut hast (bootsplash z.B.)

2. der parameter root=/dev/xxxx bezeichnet nicht die boot partition, sondern das Systemroot.

@gentoo_usr

Ja du hast irgendwas falsch gemacht beim installieren von Grub. AFAIK kommt diese meldung nur, wenn der Bootsektor fehlerhaft ist => grub ist nicht richtig installiert. Wenn grub in sich fehlkonfiguriert ist bekommst du von Grub nen entsprechenden Fehlercode.

So, da ich grade sehe, dass mein py-ro die imho richtige antwort gepostet hat tipp ich sie jetzt nicht nochmal ;D

----------

## Grizzly

 *Quote:*   

> Sorry, aber das ist blödsinn.
> 
> 1. Initrd wird nicht zwingend benötigt. nur wenn du das system entsprechend gebaut hast (bootsplash z.B.)
> 
> 2. der parameter root=/dev/xxxx bezeichnet nicht die boot partition, sondern das Systemroot.

 

Zu Punkt 1.

Das war mir nicht bekannt. Dann habe ich gerade was gelernt. Danke.

Punkt 2  

Das war vollkommender Blödsinn von mir. Man sollte auch vorher überlegen was man schreibt.

Ich bin da nur durcheinander gekommen, weil ich keine separate Bootpartition habe. 

Man möge mir verzeihen.  :Embarassed: 

----------

